# Wtb Foremost Midweight (or Similar Bike)



## schwinnman67 (Mar 13, 2016)

I've decided that I want to get another middleweight. I had a Foremost midweight when I was in Jr. High and would like to find one like it (or a similar one..). Hope to find one close to CO.

Here is the one I had.


----------



## nightrider (Mar 14, 2016)

What condition? I have one, has patina. Maybe a 4-5, out of 10.
Johnny


----------



## schwinnman67 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'd like to find a nice one...


----------



## nightrider (Mar 14, 2016)

Thats cool, good luck!


----------



## schwinnman67 (Apr 5, 2016)

still looking....


----------



## schwinnman67 (Apr 30, 2016)

Can't believe that this is so hard to find..... Looking for a Foremost or one of the other Murray built bikes that are similar  (Otasco, Murray< Western Flyer)....


----------



## schwinnman67 (May 29, 2016)

Still looking....


----------



## mruiz (May 29, 2016)

1960 Deluxe Tornado, chain was lubricated. I will included the brown long spring seat. 250 + shipping. Unless you can arrange someone to pick it up. Has Schwinn ties, light works.


----------



## schwinnman67 (May 29, 2016)

Tempting, but not quite what I'm looking for....


----------



## CrazyDave (May 29, 2016)

Someone had a nice twin switch spaceliner at AA in the show, i bet someone here knows who had it.  One of the nicest I have seen.


----------



## schwinnman67 (May 29, 2016)

Sounds cool!!


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2016)

mruiz said:


> 1960 Deluxe Tornado, chain was lubricated. I will included the brown long spring seat. 250 + shipping. Unless you can arrange someone to pick it up. Has Schwinn ties, light works.
> 
> View attachment 322337




Just a heads up. The bike pictured is not the bike Mitch is selling.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jun 27, 2016)

Still looking.....


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 28, 2016)

Saw that I missed a nice painted Spaceliner.... Still looking for this, a Spaceliner or other makes that use this frame.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Sep 25, 2016)

Still looking..... Want to do something other than a Schwinn midweight (have a 65 Typhoon project). Might consider a cool looking balloon tire project.


----------



## Barry Carlisle (Dec 9, 2016)

schwinnman67 said:


> Can't believe that this is so hard to find..... Looking for a Foremost or one of the other Murray built bikes that are similar  (Otasco, Murray< Western Flyer)....



Picked up a foremost challenger to restore. Very difficult to find..


----------



## Pedal4Peace (Sep 5, 2017)

schwinnman67 said:


> I've decided that I want to get another middleweight. I had a Foremost midweight when I was in Jr. High and would like to find one like it (or a similar one..). Hope to find one close to CO.
> 
> Here is the one I had.
> 
> View attachment 295275




Posting this bike to ebay


----------



## partsguy (Sep 5, 2017)

I have cool 1960 Huffman-built AMC? Can get pics next time I'm home. $175 + the ride. Complete minus a fender light.


----------



## JMack (Sep 6, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I have cool 1960 Huffman-built AMC? Can get pics next time I'm home. $175 + the ride. Complete minus a fender light.



1966 Spaceliner Deluxe chrome with tank in Albuquerque, decent condition


----------



## Mr. Bill (Mar 4, 2021)

I just picked up a Foremost this past Monday.  Surface rust on chrome.  Should be an easy restore.  I removed tanks and took them in the shower with me.  Scrubbed with soap and back brush and they came out pretty nice.  Front headlamp need anew.  Everlast batteries oozed and became part of the bracket.  Need new as well as plastic headlamp bezzel.  Also need rear reflector.  Pumped up tires and rode it today.  Any help finding parts?  Mr. Bill in DE.


----------

